# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  استفاده از rss یک سایت دیگر

## kia_programmer

سلام
چجوری میشه از xml یه سایت دیگه استفاده کرد(تو سایت خودمون)
مثلا xml سایت ictnews.ir که در غالب rss است...
ممنون از کمکتون.
فوری

----------


## titbasoft

ببینید این کار شما رو راه میندازه: http://www.titbasoft.com/News.aspx

----------


## kia_programmer

من که چیزی پیدا نکردم.
یه بار دیگه توضیح میدم.
من میخوام از اخبار سایت www.ictnews.ir که xml هستش, تو سایتم استفاده کنم.
چگونه؟

مرسی از کمکتون.

----------


## hghyami

<html>

<body>
<xml src="your XML FILE NAME" id="IT CAN BE ANYTHING" async="false">
</xml>

<table datasrc="#SAME ID AS ABOVE" width="100%" border="1">

<thead>
<th>Header 1(Masalan NAME)</th>
<th>Header 2(Masalan FAMILY)</th>
<th>Header 3(MASALN TEL NO)</th>
</thead>

<tr align="left">
<td><span datafld="FIELDS HERE(NAME)"></span></td>
<td><span datafld="FIELDS HERE(FAMILY)"></span></td>
<td><span datafld="FIELDS HERE(TEL)"></span></td>
</tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

> ببینید این کار شما رو راه میندازه: http://www.titbasoft.com/News.aspx


@هاشم
سایتت با Mozilla ، درست کار نمی کنه.

----------


## titbasoft

> @هاشم
> سایتت با Mozilla ، درست کار نمی کنه


یه ضرب المثل چینی میگه : کوزه گر از کوزه شکسته آب می خوره.
ما که کوزه گر نیستیم ولی از کوزه شکستش آب می خوریم. 
به هر حال ممنون. واقعا از پارسال تا حالا فرصت نکردم یه سر و سامونی بهش بدم.

----------

